# JAVA3d BOX



## Diego (13. Nov 2006)

Hallo alle

Ich bin newbie in Java3d und habe eine Frage bezüglich Box:
Ich soll einen Rubrikscube bestehend aus zwölf kleinen Würfeln darstellen;
Meine Frage ist die: wie kann man einen Box (Würfel) erstellen, und dabei die Farbe, jeder der sex Seiten 
einstellen. Zusätzclich soll ich auf jeder der sex Seiten eines jeden Würfel ein Attribut schreiben?! wie gehts?!

Gruss
Diego


----------



## Illuvatar (13. Nov 2006)

Sexseiten? :noe: 

Du kannst eine Appearance erstellen, die per ColoringAttributes auf die entsprechende Farbe setzen. Die Appearance übergibst du dann der Box.

Was du mit "Attribut schreiben" meinst, verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Diego (15. Nov 2006)

also, ich möchte z.B die vordere Seite des Boxes mit "Seite 1" beschriften... !?


----------



## Illuvatar (16. Nov 2006)

Dafür musst du entweder den Würfel entsprechend texturieren, oder ein Text3D-Objekt so in den SceneGraph einbauen, dass es an der entsprechenden Stelle ist.

€dit: Jetzt seh ich erst: Per ColoringAttributes kriegst du natürlich nicht auf jede Seite eine andere Farbe. Da würde ich dir langsam raten, keine Box zu verwenden, sondern selbst ein GeometryArray zu erstellen.


----------



## Guest (17. Nov 2006)

klaro. danke schön


----------

